# LATCH system ? Mazda CX-9



## ma_vie_en_rose (Jun 7, 2008)

My 5yo has officially reached 40# and rides in a Graco Nautilus. I am trying to figure out if my Mazda CX-9 2008 LATCH system maxes out at 40# or if it goes to 48# like the seat maxes out at. There is NOTHING listed in the Mazda manual. Everything I come across online says they just defer it to the seat max and that they are skirting the law verbiage in FMVSS 225. I want to know if it has been tested for safety at 48# or not. I would much prefer to keep the seat installed with the LATCH because it does not budge that way. Does anyone have any info that could help me? TIA


----------



## KempsMama (Dec 1, 2008)

If you don't get an answer here, check out carseat.org. Those ladies should be able to help out. Hope you get an answer.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Ford/Mazda is 48 lbs, I believe.


----------

